# PRS - lookalikes ??



## Steve-Om (Jan 12, 2012)

does anyone know of any wallet-friendly brands that put out guitars similar to PRS?

Besides the obvious Agile guitars which are excellent.


----------



## ExousRulez (Jan 12, 2012)

If your talking about the custom 24 then I don't think theres anyone who makes a COPY but there are some similar les paul/strat combinations like flaxwood which are BEAUTIFUL guitars and very high quality. I cant find a price on them though but im guessing there gonna be like 4000$ so I would look somewhere else.

I got a PRS paul allender recently that was an older model which must have some differences with the current model because it had quite small frets and some korean brand passives. Beside that its the best guitar I have played and the shape is the most comfortable sitting or standing because of the perfect balance and the neck is really thin and the most comfortable I have ever played.

Whats wrong with an SE?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 12, 2012)

Carvin has the CT, not exactly bargain basement but super nice for about $1k.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 12, 2012)

Have a look at the various Fame Forum models.

From the same dudes in Poland who make Mayones guitars, but at really cool prices:

Music Store professional


----------



## Rock4ever (Jan 12, 2012)

I came across this the other day.

Prs Guitars-Prs Guitars Manufacturers, Suppliers and Exporters on Alibaba.com


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 12, 2012)

Rock4ever said:


> I came across this the other day.
> 
> Prs Guitars-Prs Guitars Manufacturers, Suppliers and Exporters on Alibaba.com


 
I wouldn't touch those forgeries with a 50 ft pole.


----------



## Steve-Om (Jan 12, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I wouldn't touch those forgeries with a 50 ft pole.



yeah that looks.....not good lol

thanks im checking those fame forum!

any more ideas?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 12, 2012)

Cort did a couple PRS-like doublecuts.

Although honestly, you'll be best served by getting a PRS SE.


----------



## themike (Jan 12, 2012)

I mean if you're satisfied with possible replicas, why not get something offical that has been tested, tried and true? 







Looks pretty beautiful to me :nod:

The new 2012 models will have a more accented carve to the top, as well.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 12, 2012)

I know a lot of people have negative things to say about them, especially since it wasn't a custom, or cost at least 5 digits, but I really love my Dillion PRS copy.






There are apparently two different Dillions, though, so you have to be careful. The canadian one is the good company, while the american is supposedly very poor in quality


----------



## Steve-Om (Jan 12, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> I mean if you're satisfied with possible replicas, why not get something offical that has been tested, tried and true?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah the SE seem to be the way to go, although i wanted to see if there were more options. 

hows the tuning stability on them? how are the pickups?

i dont do too much trem stuff, but i tend to do plenty of bends.

how about changing the tuners to locking ones ?


----------



## ExousRulez (Jan 12, 2012)

Steve-Om said:


> yeah the SE seem to be the way to go, although i wanted to see if there were more options.
> 
> hows the tuning stability on them? how are the pickups?
> 
> ...


 I don't really have tuning problems with my SE at all and the bridge holds its tuning pretty damn well even after really wanking the thing. So far I prefer the more "vintage" spec ones with 25 scale and without the huge frets as well as the "wide thin" neck which IMO is better than any neck I have ever played and feels thinner and rounder than an ibanez neck which is not comfortable at all.

Just look at this man


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 12, 2012)

SEs are good, yeah.

Tokai do a couple:


----------



## Steve-Om (Jan 12, 2012)

ExousRulez said:


> I don't really have tuning problems with my SE at all and the bridge holds its tuning pretty damn well even after really wanking the thing. So far I prefer the more "vintage" spec ones with 25 scale and without the huge frets as well as the "wide thin" neck which IMO is better than any neck I have ever played and feels thinner and rounder than an ibanez neck which is not comfortable at all.
> 
> Just look at this man



thats very good, i would still change the tuners to locking ones though...im kind of a tuning addict, so everything has to be very in perfect tuning...

that allender is sweet, BUT i dont like the bat inlays at all :/

how much will a used SE Custom 24 go for ?

do you guys recommend changing the pickups? I pay metal, and love the tone people have been getting out of the BKP Aftermaths, but i dont plan on spending that much solely on pickups.


----------



## ExousRulez (Jan 12, 2012)

Steve-Om said:


> thats very good, i would still change the tuners to locking ones though...im kind of a tuning addict, so everything has to be very in perfect tuning...
> 
> that allender is sweet, BUT i dont like the bat inlays at all :/
> 
> ...


 Hmm I don't like the current colors that the SE custom 24 comes in but there as been many over the years just look on ebay or something, they should be like 500$ to 800$ at the most, I got my paul allender for 600 used, for pickups you cant go wrong with emgs/blackouts other than that I would recommend any of the high output seymour duncans, I play death metal and have used the distortion, dimebucker and the live wire dave mustaine and my favorite is the distortion although my favorite bridge pickup right now is the 81.

The store near me doesn't/didn't have any blackout guitars stock so I don't know what they sound like. Whatever you buy do NOT get the invader, piece of feedback muddy shit 

I think opeth (one of my favorite bands and the reason I wanted a prs) use the duncan full shreds which I am VERY eager to try and the custom is also good for metal (gary holt from exodus uses/used it)

Also which agile guitar where you referring to? I don't think they make a PRS copy


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 12, 2012)

ExousRulez said:


> Also which agile guitar where you referring to? I don't think they make a PRS copy



They have done, it's called the Hawker.

It's quite nice, probably not quite on the same league as an SE though.


----------



## Steve-Om (Jan 12, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> They have done, it's called the Hawker.
> 
> It's quite nice, probably not quite on the same league as an SE though.



Yep, thats the one I was referring to.

I would probably change the pickups to dactivators..

anyone has any experience with d activators in PRS guitars?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 12, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> Cort did a couple PRS-like doublecuts.


 

Yeah, the M Series definitely seems to be taking its cues from PRS. They can almost all be had for less than $500, too.

M Series | Cort Guitars


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 12, 2012)

double post
delete


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 12, 2012)

if you're looking for their singlecuts, then there are a few:

roxbury:





dean soltero has the same curves and shape as the singlecut, just with a few other things:





also, dean hardtail





also the peavey hp





peavey jack daniels





dbz mondail


----------



## ExousRulez (Jan 12, 2012)

Nothing beats the real PRS, you know the supa smexi tops 

them dimarzios are basically emg passives so they should soung best in mahogany btw.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 12, 2012)

carvin are a bit more money than budget guitars, but you can find one used for decent price


----------



## Steve-Om (Jan 12, 2012)

didnt think about carvin. could be an option.

If i get a PRS-like guitar it will be one with tremolo thats for sure.

I've been eyeballing several Santana SE and Custom 24 SE models on the 'bay


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 12, 2012)

Steve-Om said:


> didnt think about carvin. could be an option.
> 
> If i get a PRS-like guitar it will be one with tremolo thats for sure.
> 
> I've been eyeballing several Santana SE and Custom 24 SE models on the 'bay



well, carvins DO come with trems as an option...let that be a wilky or a floyd...

same goes for dean hardtail...minus the floyd


----------



## viesczy (Jan 12, 2012)

Nobody mentioned Kurt's stuff??

SX ISIS CUS 22 TBU at RondoMusic.com

SX ISIS CUS 24 RDS at RondoMusic.com

SX ISIS CUS 24 BUS at RondoMusic.com

SX ISIS CUS 24 NA Electric Guitar at RondoMusic.com

SX ISIS CUS 24 AM Electric Guitar at RondoMusic.com

Agile Hawker Floyd Black Cherry at RondoMusic.com

Agile Hawker Pro Tribal Blue at RondoMusic.com

Agile Hawker Pro 625 Floyd Tribal Blue at RondoMusic.com

Agile Hawker Pro 625 Floyd Tribal Purple at RondoMusic.com

Agile Hawker Floyd Black EMG at RondoMusic.com

I have the model pre Hawker, the PS970 in the orange amber quilt. I put creme with gold hardward Norton/Tonze in it and it is a great guitar for the price. 

Derek


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 12, 2012)

/\ he mentioned agile himself. 

but yeah, i used to have the agile PS924 in green for a bit. great guitars


----------



## Steve-Om (Jan 12, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> /\ he mentioned agile himself.
> 
> but yeah, i used to have the agile PS924 in green for a bit. great guitars



yep I did, but thanks anyway!

I think most us here know that the products Kurt put out are great, I do have an AL2000 myself


----------



## newmountain (Jan 23, 2012)

A bit late...but Tokai PR-50 looks a bit like a PRS..
Has Wilkinson bridge. Don´t know abut pickups..


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 23, 2012)

/\ how could i have forgotten?!
i used to have the tokai NLP-40 PRseries. amazing guitar. this guitar was discontinued, but Dillion Canada picked up the series, so exact same guitar, just different name on the headstock:


----------



## Zado (Jan 23, 2012)

Armas Guitars.Not too expensive and awesome sounding




> http://www.rondomusic.com/ky1cus24na.html


----------

